
Dependent type systems as macros (POPL 2020) - jedharris
http://ccs.neu.edu/home/stchang/popl2020/index.html
======
jedharris
Major steps beyond popular paper
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14167620](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14167620)).
Includes extensive examples (video DSL, proof assistant built using their
core). Lends itself to experimenting with type system extensions and
integrated DSLs -- in principle for any language with a sufficiently advanced
type system.

